# SWF/e- 601c issues: no thread break sensor & no auto trim



## BV (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a fairly new (18 mos. old) SWF/E 601C embroidery machine. All of a sudden, the thread break sensors have stopped functioning: I can sew all day long without the machine threaded and it will not detect a thread break at all. I have checked the connections to the Thread Sensor Board and I've done a machine thread sensor test and it all seems to be all right. Toggle switches on/toggle switches off...no change.

At the same time, I have also run into the problem where the machine will not auto-trim at all. It will not auto trim between jumps; it will not auto trim at colour changes. It gives me the message "trim and jump stop," but nothing happens in terms of thread trimming.

I can press "tools" and then have the machine make a manual trim, as it should. The manual trim works fine...thread cutter, jump solenoid, hold solenoid, picker, and upper wiper. I have to turn off "auto trim" and mind the machine to perform a manual trim each time it needs to stop.

I have lubed everything; I have set the knives and I have checked the solenoid; I have made certain that all connections look all right and that there are no glaring circuit board problems like broken connections.

I'm not certain where to look next. The selling agent is very casual in responding to my ask for help and they are not helpful when I do have them on the line.

Can anyone speak from experience or offer well-informed advice?

--BV


----------



## embroicoinc (Nov 11, 2008)

call SWF east (i think it is called coldesi) and have them troubleshoot it over the phone, if you are lucky you will get Bill he is the smartest man ever when it comes to these machines
good luck


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Checking the thread path to make sure the thread is going around the needles is the best starting point. The tension needs to be firm enough to cause those sensor wheels to turn. If you switched to a different thread this will make a difference on how much grip/friction is applied to these needles.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Ian, I don't think that's the problem. If the wheels weren't turning, the machine should stop because it would think it was a thread break. It sounds like the problem is the machine is continuing to run even after there is a thread break?

Have you tried doing a settings reset on the control panel, ie resetting the machine back to all the original settings? I know there is a setting for how many stitches before it will stop after it senses a thread break, I'm wondering if that setting somehow got set wrong or turned off.


----------



## Zulu Mc (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm having the same issue. My machine will not stop for upper thread break or bobbin running out. Is there a sensor or switch that controls both? Thanks in advance. Deric


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Zulu Mc said:


> I'm having the same issue.


On your machine, go into the M/C settings menu, item 19 Thread break Sensor, what is the value? If it's zero, the machine will not stop for a thread break, set it to something like 5...


----------



## Zulu Mc (Oct 19, 2017)

I looked MC parameter setting and EMB setting and didn't see Thread break sensor. I only have 6-8 choices under each one of those options. Thanks


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Zulu Mc said:


> I looked MC parameter setting and EMB setting and didn't see Thread break sensor. I only have 6-8 choices under each one of those options. Thanks


It's either the settings, the cable or the joint card. If the settings doesn't fix the issue then it's the cable or joint card.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Also the setting is calle T.B Sensitivity or something similar.


----------

